# Patent: Active cooling adapter for the RF mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 26, 2020)

> Canon News posted about a patent recently about actively cooling an RF mount camera with an adapter. In this patent, it’s a cooling EF to RF adapter.
> In  Japan Patent Application 2019-186871 You can see the adapter and the flow of air from the adapter.
> *Canon News says:*
> The camera does have to be properly built to handle heat transfer from the sensor to the lens mount, but this is certainly something Canon could accomplish.  One of the engineering problems that even Sony and others have is how to cool a sensor that is not fixed in place because of IBIS.  Flexible heat transfer materials made of polymer do exist, so it’s possible to cool the sensor directly even with IBIS...



Continue reading...


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 26, 2020)

Sneaky Canon had this in their sights all the time , I wonder how well it sorts the overheating issues , this could change everything . What fabulous marketing Canon , release a camera , the next day release a statement it over heats which gets everyone talking about it , including the Sony Fan boys running it down , and then hit them with this , hahahahah brilliant .


----------



## Rocksthaman (Jul 26, 2020)

“a bunch of *cool* adapters”


Canon Rumors has been so ahead of the game


----------



## marathonman (Jul 26, 2020)

An adapter is fine, but Canon should have designed this from the ground up for video.

Canon should have made the R5 far bigger so it could handle the heat better. 
They should have included fans and a far bigger heatsink. While they were making it bigger to better handle the heat, they could have put in built in NDs to make life more convenient for the video shooter. 
Oh and with a bigger body to handle the heat better, they could have also put more buttons on the body so that you could change key video settings without having to go in to the menu i.e. dedicated buttons for ISO / shutter / FPS / peaking / zebras etc. 
With a bigger body they could have also then had full size HDMI and better audio input abilities e.g. dual XLRs and on-body control for the audio levels etc. 
With a bigger body, they could also probably have managed to come up with a solution for swapping out lens mounts easily so YouTuber bloggers could switch between EF and PL mounts for their Vlogs.
Finally they could have had a bigger screen and also larger EVF to make working in video far easier. In fact, they probably just should have removed all the photography features and weather-sealing of the R5 because it's clearly just compromising the video side of the camera.

If only such a camera existed in Canon's range for people that want to do video....


----------



## Besisika (Jul 26, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Sneaky Canon had this in their sights all the time , I wonder how well it sorts the overheating issues , this could change everything . What fabulous marketing Canon , release a camera , the next day release a statement it over heats which gets everyone talking about it , including the Sony Fan boys running it down , and then hit them with this , hahahahah brilliant . I should imagine there is one in the pipeline for the RF glass also , that will come out at the same time .


I welcome this solution. I buy only one adapter and it will fix all EF lenses. At least, I don't have to buy brand new lenses. Hopefully, they will materialize this very quickly.


----------



## sanj (Jul 26, 2020)

If the adaptor is purely for the heat issue, it should be free with the camera.


----------



## Skux (Jul 26, 2020)

What an Apple move lol. Create an issue that doesn't need to exist and then sell the solution separately.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 26, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Canon should have made the R5 far bigger so it could handle the heat better. They should have included fans and a far bigger heatsink. While they were making it bigger to better handle the heat, they could have put in built in NDs to make life more convenient for the video shooter.
> Oh and with a bigger body to handle the heat better, they could have also put more buttons on the body so that you could change key video settings without having to go in to the menu i.e. dedicated buttons for ISO / shutter / FPS / peaking / zebras etc.
> With a bigger body they could have also then had full size HDMI and better audio input abilities e.g. dual XLRs and on-body control for the audio levels etc.
> With a bigger body, they could also probably have managed to come up with a solution for swapping out lens mounts easily so YouTuber bloggers could switch between EF and PL mounts for their Vlogs.
> ...


Sorry but I disagree (I can't tell if your opinion is real or sarcasm). They should have done this, they should have done that. We scream too much "they should have done this". Personally, I want a small body with heating as they designed it. Someone else might have other needs. There is no way to satisfy the entire planet's need. They must decide, as a company, for a solution that they think the best. To me, additional cost, like this adapter, is the best solution. Whoever needs it, buys it. Photographers don't need it, they don't have to buy it. 8K'ers need it, let them buy it. I don't need that much 8K but I need small body for gimbal, I don't buy it. Is that too harsh as a point of view? At the end of the day, they must make compromises somewhere.


----------



## TomR (Jul 26, 2020)

so all this talk about superior RF glass goes out the window cause we cant use it now


----------



## brad-man (Jul 26, 2020)

Isn't this something. Canon is coming out with a camera(s) which far exceed anyone's performance expectations, and _still_ there are folks picking at unsubstantiated nits. Tough room...


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 26, 2020)

Besisika said:


> Sorry but I disagree (I can't tell if your opinion is real or sarcasm). They should have done this, they should have done that. We scream too much "they should have done this". Personally, I want a small body with heating as they designed it. Someone else might have other needs. There is no way to satisfy the entire planet's need. They must decide, as a company, for a solution that they think the best. To me, additional cost, like this adapter, is the best solution. Whoever needs it, buys it. Photographers don't need it, they don't have to buy it. 8K'ers need it, let them buy it. I don't need that much 8K but I need small body for gimbal, I don't buy it. Is that too harsh as a point of view? At the end of the day, they must make compromises somewhere.


Its sarcasm , if you want a video camera buy one , I don't need it either but its great that Canon have made it .


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 26, 2020)

sanj said:


> If the adaptor is purely for the heat issue, it should be free with the camera.


Why not everyone needs it , the photography boys aren't going to buy it , but videographers will .


----------



## CanoKnight (Jul 26, 2020)

The circus never ends with Canon.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 26, 2020)

CanoKnight said:


> The circus never ends with Canon.


Keeps you talking about it though .


----------



## CanoKnight (Jul 26, 2020)

I read today that Masaya Maeda (head of EOS) was "stepping down for health reasons". That's the Japanese way of announcing he was being replaced. And why not for the poor job he has done at the imaging division ? Substandard sensors, losing the video race, losing the mirrorless race, losing large clients like AP, losing one time enthusiasts like myself, alienating customers with misleading specs, launching faulty products like what we are seeing now.. Canon is badly in need of fresh minds.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 26, 2020)

I doubt that the adapter will ever come to the market, there may be some 3rd party ones.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Jul 26, 2020)

Besisika said:


> Sorry but I disagree (I can't tell if your opinion is real or sarcasm). They should have done this, they should have done that. We scream too much "they should have done this". Personally, I want a small body with heating as they designed it. Someone else might have other needs. There is no way to satisfy the entire planet's need. They must decide, as a company, for a solution that they think the best. To me, additional cost, like this adapter, is the best solution. Whoever needs it, buys it. Photographers don't need it, they don't have to buy it. 8K'ers need it, let them buy it. I don't need that much 8K but I need small body for gimbal, I don't buy it. Is that too harsh as a point of view? At the end of the day, they must make compromises somewhere.



Definitely sarcasm. He's just describing the features of Canon's cinema line.


----------



## VICYASA (Jul 26, 2020)

*Canon Rumors Guy... "I said..." then "I stated," when "I first stated," zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Jethro (Jul 26, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> *Canon Rumors Guy... "I said..." then "I stated," when "I first stated," zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


Well maybe because it's true? Being why pretty much all of us use the site? Because surprisingly few of us come for your rapier wit ...


----------



## miketcool (Jul 26, 2020)

Back at the beginning of July I guessed that one of Canon’s surprises would be a way to cool their cameras. One of the the reasons cinema cameras have robust cooling systems is that temperature effects the sensor’s ability to read color and light. If you want a sensor that 1) lasts and 2) is accurate, you need to set heat limits.

Whether Canon introduces a way to actively cool their EOS R series of cameras through a PL mount adapter or through a battery grip, this must certainly be something on their radar.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 27, 2020)

marathonman said:


> An adapter is fine, but Canon should have designed this from the ground up for video.
> 
> Canon should have made the R5 far bigger so it could handle the heat better.
> They should have included fans and a far bigger heatsink. While they were making it bigger to better handle the heat, they could have put in built in NDs to make life more convenient for the video shooter.
> ...



Obvious sarcasm is obvious. LOL!

For 79.99 Canon will just swap out your doorstop R5 for a new C300 MkX with 16K 240 fps liquid helium cooled camera that chews through 8 terabytes of data in 10 seconds. The vbloggers, influencers, and Sony fanboys will still not be happy, and Sony Northrup will still give it a bad review though.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 27, 2020)

CanoKnight said:


> I read today that Masaya Maeda (head of EOS) was "stepping down for health reasons". That's the Japanese way of announcing he was being replaced. And why not for the poor job he has done at the imaging division ? Substandard sensors, losing the video race, losing the mirrorless race, losing large clients like AP, losing one time enthusiasts like myself, alienating customers with misleading specs, launching faulty products like what we are seeing now.. Canon is badly in need of fresh minds.



Wow you must really be personally hurt by the decisions of a business. Why are you still here bashing instead of out with your Sonikon or whatever?

Thanks for letting me know about the substandard sensors and the fact my cameras aren't the best on spec sheets. I am going to throw them away ASAP tonight after being educated by your wisdom. I'll also throw away my low light time lapses, high quality images, and video, and my arsenal of class leading lenses. We all know 'winning' spec sheet races and the accolades of youtube bloggers and spec sheet fanboys is PARAMOUNT to success. Real world results are meaningless. Canon are evil and should be punished for betraying us!

In reality every single one of your complaints is baseless or irrelevant and you sound like a broken record (Canon is *******, cripple hammer, wahhhh). Canon, yourself, and the rest of us are all better off if you move on to other brands that suit you better and stop whining- or do you have another agenda for being here? I'd say Canon are not the ones in need of a fresh perspective.


----------



## Max TT (Jul 27, 2020)

Will an atomos external recorder help with reducing the heat build up inside the camera body?


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Obvious sarcasm is obvious. LOL!
> 
> For 79.99 Canon will just swap out your doorstop R5 for a new C300 MkX with 16K 240 fps liquid helium cooled camera that chews thourgh 8 terabytes of data in 10 seconds. The vbloggers, influencers, and Sony fanboys will still not be happy, and Sony Northrup will still give it a bad review though.





cornieleous said:


> Wow you must really be personally hurt by the decisions of a business. Why are you still here bashing instead of out with your Sonikon or whatever?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the substandard sensors and the fact my cameras aren't the best on spec sheets. I am going to throw them away ASAP tonight after being educated by your wisdom. I'll also throw away my low light time lapses, high quality images, and video, and my arsenal of class leading lenses. We all know 'winning' spec sheet races and the accolades of youtube bloggers and spec sheet fanboys is PARAMOUNT to success. Real world results are meaningless. Canon are evil and should be punished for betraying us!
> 
> In reality every single one of your complaints is baseless or irrelevant and you sound like a broken record (Canon is *******, cripple hammer, wahhhh). Canon, yourself, and the rest of us are all better off if you move on to other brands that suit you better and stop whining- or do you have another agenda for being here? I'd say Canon are not the ones in need of a fresh perspective.


I wouldn't have given him my time , but well said I did chuckle , I was amazed how he could come out with all that crap , and still not spell Canon correctly in his name .


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 27, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Sneaky Canon had this in their sights all the time , I wonder how well it sorts the overheating issues , this could change everything . What fabulous marketing Canon , release a camera , the next day release a statement it over heats which gets everyone talking about it , including the Sony Fan boys running it down , and then hit them with this , hahahahah brilliant . I should imagine there is one in the pipeline for the RF glass also , that will come out at the same time .



This is only a patent, not a product so far. Also, if they make one for RF glass, it will change the distance of the lens to the sensor, and I'm not sure that is possible or not.

While I guess it would be nice to have this cooling adapter one day, the R5 is a phenomenal and competitively priced stills camera with bonus video features as it stands today.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 27, 2020)

Max C said:


> Will an atomos external recorder help with reducing the heat build up inside the camera body?


From what I have seen yes it will , as will having an external battery pack .


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> This is only a patent, not a product so far. Also, if they make one for RF glass, it will change the distance of the lens to the sensor, and I'm not sure that is possible or not.
> 
> While I guess it would be nice to have this cooling adapter one day, the R5 is a phenomenal and competitively priced stills camera with bonus video features as it stands today.


Yes even if they made one for RF lenses , I won't be buying it as I simply don't need it , the only video I do is short bursts , so it won't affect me that much anyway


----------



## mavvy (Jul 27, 2020)

The R5 (I probably won't buy it / R6 specs is more than enough for me to upgrade from 6D2) is just right as it is, including the heat, as probably the majority of R5 users will not use if for video recording most of the time. So adding a cooling system via adapter for those who like to record more than just video clips for YouTube etc. is fine, and the other photo enthusiasts like me would be left with a lighter body instead of a bulky and heavy one which could even have issues with fan noise.

On the other hand, I wonder if this could have some benefits for astrophotographers as a cool sensor equals less hot pixels, too.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 27, 2020)

Rocksthaman said:


> “a bunch of *cool* adapters”
> 
> 
> Canon Rumors has been so ahead of the game


great catch. Great pun!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 27, 2020)

CanoKnight said:


> I read today that Masaya Maeda (head of EOS) was "stepping down for health reasons". That's the Japanese way of announcing he was being replaced. And why not for the poor job he has done at the imaging division ? Substandard sensors, losing the video race, losing the mirrorless race, losing large clients like AP, losing one time enthusiasts like myself, alienating customers with misleading specs, launching faulty products like what we are seeing now.. Canon is badly in need of fresh minds.


I like fresh minds. I don't think "the race" is ever over. I wouldn't pronounce the R5 and R6 DOA before it ever gets out of the starting gate. I for one (and only one) will not cancel my order.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 27, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Well maybe because it's true? Being why pretty much all of us use the site? Because surprisingly few of us come for your rapier wit ...


Wait, this site is Canon "Rumors", right?


----------



## schiueva (Jul 27, 2020)

I feel sorry for those who sold all their EF lens. Luckily I still keep mine. Lol


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 27, 2020)

Skux said:


> What an Apple move lol. Create an issue that doesn't need to exist and then sell the solution separately.



At least Canon isn't saying people are holding it wrong!


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Jul 27, 2020)

schiueva said:


> I feel sorry for those who sold all their EF lens. Luckily I still keep mine. Lol



And I'm glad there are still a lot of people that want to keep and acquire EF glass. It's going to keep prices up as I sell them off as I move over to the RF mount.


----------



## chik0240 (Jul 27, 2020)

it sounds like pretty lame to me... with that air turbulent flow of air your sensor will get tons of dust per se, and then if it flows quick enough or in poorer weather with some fine particles you likely kill off your camera. plus it drains battery which the MILC don't have much on tab anyway, not to say just as a dozen of others said here you kills off the better RF lens being used for the camera to take great video


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 27, 2020)

I mentioned if canon had a cooling upgrade or a new version of the r5 and i was laughed out of here like a god damned fool.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 27, 2020)

Far too much is being made of this overheating issue.
If you need to take long 8K video, spend $20k and get a video camera with cooling.
Personally, I'd rather have good weathersealing.
Sonikon fanboys have to have something to knock Canon about, but, they still sell more cameras than Sony and Nikon combined.


----------



## Pape (Jul 27, 2020)

Where are dust pump whiners now 
Looks like its always will be choosing between dust and moisture leak ,or overheat.
Canon doing good job about making their still cameras as still first.


----------



## Otara (Jul 27, 2020)

The important question is whether they are going to allow overclocking with all these custom setups. This could be like the good old days of PC's when you got out your trusty aquarium waterpump and hand made water block to get to 33fps with 8K instead of the stock 30.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> so all this talk about superior RF glass goes out the window cause we cant use it now


Ridiculous. Yes you can.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> so all this talk about superior RF glass goes out the window cause we cant use it now



Please let us know when and where exactly you're throwing your RF glass out of the window.


----------



## NorskHest (Jul 27, 2020)

Max C said:


> Will an atomos external recorder help with reducing the heat build up inside the camera body?


they should, as they will do all the processing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2020)

Just noticed: the patent drawing shows the airflow going to two or three locations: the sensor, and presumably the CPU. And a third location. Those two parts, plus the CF Express card interface will be the places throwing the most heat. 

These are patent drawings, so they are meant to be simplified to some extent to cover a broad claim, but the drawings suggest that this is forced air directly to the components, rather than heat pipes, etc.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 27, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Why they just don't lead the heat to the bottom of the camera plate, where some hybrid grip could take over? It could contain less of a battery, plus cooling elements ...


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 27, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Why they just don't lead the heat to the bottom of the camera plate, where some hybrid grip could take over? It could contain less of a battery, plus cooling elements ...



Actually, I was thinking the same thing a few days ago... heatpipe to bottom, w/ custom grip to wisk heat away from there.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 27, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Why they just don't lead the heat to the bottom of the camera plate, where some hybrid grip could take over? It could contain less of a battery, plus cooling elements ...



I'm surprised people think Canon engineers have not already worked this from many angles. 

Heat pipe design is complex when there is plenty of room, let alone in a tiny weather sealed body with a sensor mounted on a floating IBIS frame.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 27, 2020)

chik0240 said:


> it sounds like pretty lame to me... with that air turbulent flow of air your sensor will get tons of dust per se, and then if it flows quick enough or in poorer weather with some fine particles you likely kill off your camera. plus it drains battery which the MILC don't have much on tab anyway, not to say just as a dozen of others said here you kills off the better RF lens being used for the camera to take great video


Do we know how this works? Is it a fan or some other active tech that we don't know about? Does it have it's own power supply?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 27, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Please let us know when and where exactly you're throwing your RF glass out of the window.


Me too!


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 27, 2020)

sanj said:


> If the adaptor is purely for the heat issue, it should be free with the camera.


Nooo.... it is a value added solution (extended video recording time). Like your Control ring or ND EF to RF adaptor.


----------



## masterpix (Jul 27, 2020)

The question is how this will work with the optics? it looks like a good idea if you use EF lenses for then you already needs an adapter which space can be used for cooling (dust?). However, how the RF lenses will fit into this?


----------



## masterpix (Jul 27, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Me too!


can you throw D1X mark3 my way as well?


----------



## Alam (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> so all this talk about superior RF glass goes out the window cause we cant use it now


Apple's move
Canon wants us to buy R5C for video
They can simply just slap in heat sink inside, and charge us with double the price


----------



## fentiger (Jul 27, 2020)

marathonman said:


> An adapter is fine, but Canon should have designed this from the ground up for video.
> 
> Canon should have made the R5 far bigger so it could handle the heat better.
> They should have included fans and a far bigger heatsink. While they were making it bigger to better handle the heat, they could have put in built in NDs to make life more convenient for the video shooter.
> ...


they do, its call c300iii c500ii


----------



## drama (Jul 27, 2020)

I am unsurprised, but never the less disappointed that this is a thing, and that it's still being debated. 

I look forward to this mount selling in tiny amounts. Very few people will want or need it in the real world - it's a solution to an imagined problem. I am predicting all of this heat nonsense has no bearing on pre-orders or sales numbers anyway. Do we have any idea on those, by the way?


----------



## jam05 (Jul 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> This is only a patent, not a product so far. Also, if they make one for RF glass, it will change the distance of the lens to the sensor, and I'm not sure that is possible or not.
> 
> While I guess it would be nice to have this cooling adapter one day, the R5 is a phenomenal and competitively priced stills camera with bonus video features as it stands today.


its not meant to leave on the camera. It gets removed obviously. You mount the adapter well before the camera reaches its threshold for a certain time, remove it, continue recording.


----------



## Canfan (Jul 27, 2020)

marathonman said:


> An adapter is fine, but Canon should have designed this from the ground up for video.
> 
> Canon should have made the R5 far bigger so it could handle the heat better.
> They should have included fans and a far bigger heatsink. While they were making it bigger to better handle the heat, they could have put in built in NDs to make life more convenient for the video shooter.
> ...



We asked for uncropped 4K in a hybrid camera and better focusing and weather sealing and improved dynamic range and lower noise. Canon answered.


There is a bigger body: the cine line of cameras. A Swiss Army knife needs to be portable as well. Canon has pushed the limit of physics with this one.


----------



## dichterDichter (Jul 27, 2020)

no matter that im not going to use video but the whole overheating issues gives me a bad feeling. i was so happy about the R6, giving me a Tool to switch back to canon but it would be a typical situation for me, buying a camera and seeing it die some months later.


----------



## jam05 (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> so all this talk about superior RF glass goes out the window cause we cant use it now


its an EF to RF adapter and used with EF lenses which is what cinematographers use anyway.


----------



## Bahrd (Jul 27, 2020)

Can an IBIS be used to help cooling a sensor?


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 27, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> Can an IBIS be used to help cooling a sensor?


Yes, if switched off permanently. /s


----------



## mpmark (Jul 27, 2020)

marathonman said:


> An adapter is fine, but Canon should have designed this from the ground up for video.



wrong! they designed it as a STILLS camera, you are shopping in the photography section, not the cinima section. that's what it still is, a photo camera, go get yourself a proper C300 and pay the premium and stop encrouching your wants on the STILLS people.
I DONT CARE to have a fan on my STILLS camera, it will be heavier, and less weather sealed. I'm sick and tired of these wannabe video people demanding to have everything in a 10000+ video camera from a stills camera.


----------



## freejay (Jul 27, 2020)

OT: In Germany the R5 manual is online: 


https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/1/0300039671/01/EOS_R5_Advanced_User_Guide_v1_DE.pdf


----------



## marathonman (Jul 27, 2020)

mpmark said:


> wrong! they designed it as a STILLS camera, you are shopping in the photography section, not the cinima section. that's what it still is, a photo camera, go get yourself a proper C300 and pay the premium and stop encrouching your wants on the STILLS people.
> I DONT CARE to have a fan on my STILLS camera, it will be heavier, and less weather sealed. I'm sick and tired of these wannabe video people demanding to have everything in a 10000+ video camera from a stills camera.



I'm guessing you missed the last line..... "If only such a camera existed in Canon's range for people that want to do cinima...."

;-)


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 27, 2020)

freejay said:


> OT: In Germany the R5 manual is online:
> 
> 
> https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/1/0300039671/01/EOS_R5_Advanced_User_Guide_v1_DE.pdf


Not in English yet


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2020)

freejay said:


> OT: In Germany the R5 manual is online:
> 
> 
> https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/1/0300039671/01/EOS_R5_Advanced_User_Guide_v1_DE.pdf



Bunch of other non-English versions...








Canon EOS R5 User Manual


This blog about all camera manual guide pdf free download




www.cameramanualpdf.com


----------



## Pape (Jul 27, 2020)

Could give free dustpolish for back element too 
i wonder if they got good particle filters?


----------



## fingerstein (Jul 27, 2020)

What a brilliant idea! To put a fan in front of the microphone! This tool has to be for photographers!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 27, 2020)

mpmark said:


> wrong! they designed it as a STILLS camera, you are shopping in the photography section, not the cinima section. that's what it still is, a photo camera, go get yourself a proper C300 and pay the premium and stop encrouching your wants on the STILLS people.
> I DONT CARE to have a fan on my STILLS camera, it will be heavier, and less weather sealed. I'm sick and tired of these wannabe video people demanding to have everything in a 10000+ video camera from a stills camera.



"Sarchasm" (with the "h") is the gap between the person being sarcastic, and the person who fails to see the sarcasm.


----------



## Nelu (Jul 27, 2020)

Besisika said:


> Sorry but I disagree (I can't tell if your opinion is real or sarcasm). They should have done this, they should have done that. We scream too much "they should have done this". Personally, I want a small body with heating as they designed it. Someone else might have other needs. There is no way to satisfy the entire planet's need. They must decide, as a company, for a solution that they think the best. To me, additional cost, like this adapter, is the best solution. Whoever needs it, buys it. Photographers don't need it, they don't have to buy it. 8K'ers need it, let them buy it. I don't need that much 8K but I need small body for gimbal, I don't buy it. Is that too harsh as a point of view? At the end of the day, they must make compromises somewhere.


That was sarcasm, all right; 100%


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 27, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> What a brilliant idea! To put a fan in front of the microphone! This tool has to be for photographers!


Don’t think I’d be using the camera mic if I was using that anyway. Would you? SMH


----------



## Nelu (Jul 27, 2020)

CanoKnight said:


> I read today that Masaya Maeda (head of EOS) was "stepping down for health reasons". That's the Japanese way of announcing he was being replaced. And why not for the poor job he has done at the imaging division ? Substandard sensors, losing the video race, losing the mirrorless race, losing large clients like AP, losing one time enthusiasts like myself, alienating customers with misleading specs, launching faulty products like what we are seeing now.. Canon is badly in need of fresh minds.


Actually what happened is Masaya Maeda performed seppuku because of all Canon recent failures. Now he has mild health issues.
His act was actually triggered by the imminent announcement of the Sony A7s III, a camera that exceeded all expectations


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

Nelu said:


> ...... imminent announcement of the Sony A7s III, a camera that exceeded all expectations.



Hmm, what were they after a five year development cycle? It seems to me, and I am no headline hussy, that there is no groundbreaking stuff in there to see, maybe the actual output? Why should we wait for that when nobody did before they spit roasted the R5....


----------



## Nelu (Jul 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Hmm, what were they after a five year development cycle? It seems to me, and I am no headline hussy, that there is no groundbreaking stuff in there to see, maybe the actual output? Why should we wait for that when nobody did before they spit roasted the R5....


OK, I added a wink. Is it better now?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

Nelu said:


> OK, I added a wink. Is it better now?


Much! I wondered if there was a sarcasm tag missing


----------



## SteveC (Jul 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Much! I wondered if there was a sarcasm tag missing



Another example of sarchasm (though in this case I agree the wink is needed). Sarchasm: the gulf between the person being sarcastic and the person who fails to realize he's being sarcastic.


----------



## Coffy83 (Jul 27, 2020)

Really not trying to hype anything but I am getting worried about the R6. I wasn’t bothered about it overheating after 20 to 30min as I mostly shoot stills and within the video work I do I never shoot longer than 2-3min per take but the newest Northrup video got me nervous and really questioning this camera. They claim it has an amazing auto focus, he says he is a big fan of it but after shooting STILLS for 1h (bird photography) in the sun, they switched over to take a video of the birds and the camera showed the overheating symbol straight away limiting the video to 2min! This is after shooting stills...I think there is a real issue here and yes I know its Tony Northrup etc. but still.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> so all this talk about superior RF glass goes out the window cause we cant use it now


There is no RF cine glass , but there is a lot of EF cine glass and this adapter would mostly be interesting to someone with a full cine rig. Canon does communicate with expert users before they make product decisions.


----------



## TomR (Jul 27, 2020)

Dragon said:


> There is no RF cine glass , but there is a lot of EF cine glass and this adapter would mostly be interesting to someone with a full cine rig. Canon does communicate with expert users before they make product decisions.



did these experts tell them the R5 is a dumpster fire (literally?)


----------



## mpmark (Jul 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> "Sarchasm" (with the "h") is the gap between the person being sarcastic, and the person who fails to see the sarcasm.



oh go write a poem of something for all I care.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

Coffy83 said:


> Really not trying to hype anything but I am getting worried about the R6. I wasn’t bothered about it overheating after 20 to 30min as I mostly shoot stills and within the video work I do I never shoot longer than 2-3min per take but the newest Northrup video got me nervous and really questioning this camera. They claim it has an amazing auto focus, he says he is a big fan of it but after shooting STILLS for 1h (bird photography) in the sun, they switched over to take a video of the birds and the camera showed the overheating symbol straight away limiting the video to 2min! This is after shooting stills...I think there is a real issue here and yes I know its Tony Northrup etc. but still.


Breath....and out.....

Alternatively.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> did these experts tell them the R5 is a dumpster fire (literally?)


Did you find a single reliable source of measurable and repeatable data for that opinion yet or are you just jumping own the hyperbole bandwagon? Indeed did you find any actual data, temps, times, etc or are you still just going on the Instagram messages of somebody you like?


----------



## TomR (Jul 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Did you find a single reliable source of measurable and repeatable data for that opinion yet or are you just jumping own the hyperbole bandwagon? Indeed did you find any actual data, temps, times, etc or are you still just going on the Instagram messages of somebody you like?



Gerald Undone. 

He took 30 photos which completely disabled the video (hq)

I don't need to hear more


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> Gerald Undone.
> 
> He took 30 photos which completely disabled the video (hq)
> 
> I don't need to hear more


Yes you keep saying you like him. I haven't seen his actual full use laid out have you? How long did he have the camera on before that? Did he have the screen on? Did he have it on full brightness? Was it closed or open? We don't even know what the ambient temperature was or if it was in direct sun or shade, we don't know how he had been using the camera previously, etc etc etc. 

This isn't data, it is opinion formed from stupidity feeding of ridiculousness...


----------



## Max TT (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> Gerald Undone.
> 
> He took 30 photos which completely disabled the video (hq)
> 
> I don't need to hear more


I did read Gerald's experience and it wasn't good. There are some canon users who will love this thing no matter what it's faults are, especially if they only want it for photography. For me this tool seems like it will present more challenges that it is worth. 

I was hoping to get an R6 as well, but after seeing cinema5d experience on the R6, it's a nope... How you going to release a camera in 2020 at a premium to it competition, that can't even shoot 4k30p without overheating.


----------



## TomR (Jul 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes you keep saying you like him. I haven't seen his actual full use laid out have you? How long did he have the camera on before that? Did he have the screen on? Did he have it on full brightness? Was it closed or open? We don't even know what the ambient temperature was or if it was in direct sun or shade, we don't know how he had been using the camera previously, etc etc etc.
> 
> This isn't data, it is opinion formed from stupidity feeding of ridiculousness...



Non of these things matter to me.

As far I see it canon made two critical errors with this camera.

1. Not putting in a proper heat sink / fan

2. Not using a proper codec. I tried editing some of the 4k hq and 4k 120fps footage that's out there and my 10k PC setup -with 32gb of video ram- couldn't handle them (in premiere or resolve.). I suspect the h265 is the culprit. Why wouldn't canon use braw or prores?

Pretty disappointing, I wanted to love this camera and actually pre ordered it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> Non of these things matter to me.
> 
> As far I see it canon made two critical errors with this camera.
> 
> ...


At least you admit facts and information don't matter to you....

If you want/need heat sink and/or a fan buy an XC15 or a C line model better suited to your needs/shooting style, that is why we have choices.

Who cares what the out of camera CODEC is? That is what proxies are for, or get a Mac...


----------



## TomR (Jul 27, 2020)

Go


privatebydesign said:


> At least you admit facts and information don't matter to you....
> 
> If you want/need heat sink and/or a fan buy an XC15 or a C line model better suited to your needs/shooting style, that is why we have choices.
> 
> Who cares what the out of camera CODEC is? That is what proxies are for, or get a Mac...



Good luck with your hot plate.


----------



## TracerHD (Jul 27, 2020)

Are the recording time limits by heat with IBIS on or off?


----------



## Max TT (Jul 27, 2020)

R5/R6: It's like having a Lambo that can only drive for 10miles and needing a tow truck to get you the rest of the way.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 27, 2020)

Max C said:


> R5/R6: It's like having a Lambo that can only drive for 10miles and needing a tow truck to get you the rest of the way.



According to youtube reviewers and emotional opinions with too little fact. SNORE. It almost feels like there is a paid army of perpetually offended agenda driven Canon bashers around. If you don't like it don't buy it, but most of us will reserve judgement until regular customers get the cameras in hand.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> Good luck with your hot plate.



You misunderstand my comments. I am not saying the new cameras don't have issues that will impact some real user case uses so as to render the cameras not viable alternatives, what I am saying is the people who have used them and pushed the overheating so far have not given us the full background of their use to help us in anyway determine if they are the right choice for us as individuals or not.

If you turn it on first thing take 30 photos and can't use video at all then I'd agree it is a bust, but other users are not reporting case use anything approaching that, my natural response is 'why not?', what are the specifics of the overheating, nobody who is pushing the overheating is giving any reliable timing or temperature data, why not?


----------



## PhotographerJim (Jul 27, 2020)

Just look at it this way, the camera has a built-in hand warmer in cold weather...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

Max C said:


> R5/R6: It's like having a Lambo that can only drive for 10miles and needing a tow truck to get you the rest of the way.


No, it's like having a Lambo/Bugatti/Ferrari/Koenigsegg that after driving at top speed for 1/4 an hour you have to stop and refuel. A Veyron Sport will empty it's 27 gallon tank in 12 minutes at top speed.


----------



## dcm (Jul 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Another example of sarchasm (though in this case I agree the wink is needed). Sarchasm: the gulf between the person being sarcastic and the person who fails to realize he's being sarcastic.



Some people (myself included) have a difficult time detecting sarcasm, even when we are speaking with someone face to face. It's much harder when reading online posts.


----------



## Max TT (Jul 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> According to youtube reviewers and emotional opinions with too little fact. SNORE. It almost feels like there is a paid army of perpetually offended agenda driven Canon bashers around. If you don't like it don't buy it, but most of us will reserve judgement until regular customers get the cameras in hand.


If you look at my comment history regarding R5 and R6, you will see this is not the case. This was a huge disappointment for me! I've been saving since Oct 2019 to completely overhaul my gear, which is currently APS-C camera and lenses. I have $5700 thus far put aside for what was to be an R6 and an RP, with some lenses. But the R6 overheating issue is a no go for me. I shoot multiple types of scenarios, weddings, interviews, product shots and YouTuber content. One of them being makeup artist who do tutorials, they can't pause while they are working on a face because a camera is overheating.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

Max C said:


> If you look at my comment history regarding R5 and R6, you will see this is not the case. This was a huge disappointment for me! I've been saving since Oct 2019 to completely overhaul my gear, which is currently APS-C camera and lenses. I have $5700 thus far put aside for what was to be an R6 and an RP, with some lenses. But the R6 overheating issue is a no go for me. I shoot multiple types of scenarios, weddings, interviews, product shots and YouTuber content. One of them being makeup artist who do tutorials, they can't pause while they are working on a face because a camera is overheating.


Do you have any actual reliable data for R6 overheating? Something like temp, time on, settings used for time on, video time available at these temps? etc etc. I haven't seen a single scrap of data, repeatable or not, outlining actual camera limitations, nothing, nada, not a single fact...

if you want to get your hopes up, then down, or base purchasing decisions one way or the other on the information we have so far you are crazy. Relax, wait for reliable people to come out with facts, then decide.


----------



## fingerstein (Jul 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Don’t think I’d be using the camera mic if I was using that anyway. Would you? SMH



You can use the built in mic or not. But even if you put it on the top of the camera, considering the fan is very close to the mic, it will capture the noise... Unless you have a boom operator.


----------



## fingerstein (Jul 27, 2020)

If you want to screw up your camera operator career... Buy the R5!


----------



## Max TT (Jul 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Do you have any actual reliable data for R6 overheating? Something like temp, time on, settings used for time on, video time available at these temps? etc etc. I haven't seen a single scrap of data, repeatable or not, outlining actual camera limitations, nothing, nada, not a single fact...
> 
> if you want to get your hopes up, then down, or base purchasing decisions one way or the other on the information we have so far you are crazy. Relax, wait for reliable people to come out with facts, then decide.


Dude Canon addressed this, there is a chart for both the R5 and R6. To go along with all the first hand reviews.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

Max C said:


> Dude Canon addressed this, there is a chart for both the R5 and R6. To go along with all the first hand reviews.


Yes and if you are basing your decision on Canon data then good for you, nobody else is. If that data suggests the camera is not the camera for you then your decision is made, move on to the next thing, leave the Chicken Little dramatists to their vapors and meltdowns, nothing else to see here...


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 27, 2020)

TomR said:


> 2. Not using a proper codec. I tried editing some of the 4k hq and 4k 120fps footage that's out there and my 10k PC setup -with 32gb of video ram- couldn't handle them (in premiere or resolve.). I suspect the h265 is the culprit. Why wouldn't canon use braw or prores?



I'd hate to think how big the filesizes would be if they used prores instead of the very efficient h265. You'd get a few seconds of 8K on a card instead of minutes.

You probably just need a video card with hardware h265 decoding.


----------



## Max TT (Jul 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes and if you are basing your decision on Canon data then good for you, nobody else is. If that data suggests the camera is not the camera for you then your decision is made, move on to the next thing, leave the Chicken Little dramatists to their vapors and meltdowns, nothing else to see here...


I dont think downing peoples disappointment is the way to go either. 

Publicity is a two way street. When a company delivers a product they are open to people's reception both good and bad. 

With that said I am now looking at the Nikon Z6 with Atomos + 1TB SSD which funny enough is about the same price of an R6 body only. With that I get 1TB of storage and various unique features of the atomos. 

The only thing that could possibly swing me to the R6 is if it goes down to $2000-2100 range and test show that it doesn't overheat with an external atomos recorder. 

So $2000 for R6 + cost of atomos to avoid overheating. I am waiting for someone to do this test. But to pay $2500 and then have to buy an atomos just to get what I need from the R6 seems like too much of a premium when taking into account what the competition has to offer. 

Everything is relative, I am not a Canon guy or Sony guy or Nikon guy, I simply a guy looking for the tools do my job.


----------



## TomR (Jul 27, 2020)

definedphotography said:


> I'd hate to think how big the filesizes would be if they used prores instead of the very efficient h265. You'd get a few seconds of 8K on a card instead of minutes.
> 
> You probably just need a video card with hardware h265 decoding.


Simply not true look how well the Blackmagic cameras handle 10bit prores files, they are very manageable.

I have 4k in video cards in my computer that can't play this back.


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 27, 2020)

Max C said:


> If you look at my comment history regarding R5 and R6, you will see this is not the case. This was a huge disappointment for me! I've been saving since Oct 2019 to completely overhaul my gear, which is currently APS-C camera and lenses. I have $5700 thus far put aside for what was to be an R6 and an RP, with some lenses. But the R6 overheating issue is a no go for me. I shoot multiple types of scenarios, weddings, interviews, product shots and YouTuber content. One of them being makeup artist who do tutorials, they can't pause while they are working on a face because a camera is overheating.



Fair enough, my apologies then, I interpret a lot of these comments as just bashing away at the new offerings but it is clear you are disappointed in what you wanted the product to be just as I am excited in what it seems to be. A lot of the criticism and noise surrounding these releases seems to be that people think the R5 and R6 are video work horses. Maybe this is exactly why Canon allegedly held back features before- because people are not prepared to be told a product has usage limitations.

Your use cases are clear cases of needing longer filming time, but do you really need the high frame rates or HQ modes or are they nice to have only? What resolution and frame rate do you have now? Even if you do need high frame rate 4K with unlimited times, it is going to use a lot of expensive memory and computer power, and a video camera designed for that specific application is going to suit you better, I should think. 

There is a reason that competitors are charging 4 thousand dollars for lower resolution bodies that are not as weather sealed and are designed for video with stills more as an afterthought. Good IBIS, large MP sensors and high bit rates, weather sealing, etc. will all be detrimental to heat generation while lower MP sensors can be read out faster and with less heat and rolling shutter and so lend themselves to extended video work. It just seems like people wanted unrealistic performance out of the new Canon bodies for a very low price, or are wanting the wrong tools for the job. To me it seems obvious these Canon bodies are intended to be the mirrorless follow up to the 6D2 and 5D4 photography cameras that had some video capability- same prices and general features as before too. They were designed for shorter video work at the higher data rates and the designers placed emphasis on being stills biased hybrid cameras, not video cameras.

In the end, why be frustrated about a thing you haven't even bought, hasn't even made it to regular customers yet, etc; specially if you are not already into a lot of expensive EF glass you plan to keep? You could pick any product on the market, and there are many. All of these brands offer amazing tools at multiple price points and one is sure to match your needs. I just don't see getting upset beyond picking the best thing available that suits your usage needs and that you can afford and then doing your best with it.

For what it is worth, people said the 5D4 was a flop for video and yet I've shot some very nice lens stabilized 4K on mine with the massive crop factor and large codec not causing too many problems. I've shot some gorgeous 4K on my Sony NXCAM too. Each is better at some things and worse at some. Same with GoPros and drones. Every piece of gear has an intended use, makes some compromises while excelling in key areas. All just tools with capabilities and an application.


----------



## peters (Jul 27, 2020)

People here forget something: This adapter can not simply be build and used on the R5. It can ONLY work if the Mount on the R5 would be connected with a heatpipe to the sensor, which is likely not the case. Otherwise it would have close to no effect  
If it would work, I would be absolutely fine with this solution though


----------



## eat-sleep-code (Jul 28, 2020)

Being this was patented in October, not sure this was targeted with the R5 in mind (also considering it doesn't work with RF glass).

However, for the EOS *Ra*, the cooling could reduce the noise in astrophotography images. I am guessing most telescope mount adapters are EF mount.


----------



## Colorado (Jul 28, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No, it's like having a Lambo/Bugatti/Ferrari/Koenigsegg that after driving at top speed for 1/4 an hour you have to stop and refuel. A Veyron Sport will empty it's 27 gallon tank in 12 minutes at top speed.


If we are going with (poor) camera-to-car analogies it is a Lambo that sets track records for lap times, 0-60 times, and quarter mile times. It can also off-road the Moab trail but not as well as a dedicated Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2020)

Colorado said:


> If we are going with (poor) camera-to-car analogies it is a Lambo that sets track records for lap times, 0-60 times, and quarter mile times. It can also off-road the Moab trail but not as well as a dedicated Jeep Wrangler.


The R5 can do 8k, 20fps stills, eye track to a stunning degree, etc etc. but it doesn't compete with a dedicated video camera that cost minimum twice the money.

So yes, all these tools have their jobs, people that want a hammer to screw nails are dumb asses...


----------



## mppix (Jul 28, 2020)

definedphotography said:


> I'd hate to think how big the filesizes would be if they used prores instead of the very efficient h265. You'd get a few seconds of 8K on a card instead of minutes.
> 
> You probably just need a video card with hardware h265 decoding.



Video cards usually only do 10bit 420 and 444








Video Encode and Decode GPU Support Matrix


Find the related video encoding and decoding support for all NVIDIA GPU products.




developer.nvidia.com




You'd be likely better off with a 16-32core processor with lots of ram.

@TomR - if you spend 10k ok a PC and it cannot do 4K h265, it is either old or you got a really bad deal - if you post the specs we can point you towards a solution..


----------



## mppix (Jul 28, 2020)

Max C said:


> If you look at my comment history regarding R5 and R6, you will see this is not the case. This was a huge disappointment for me! I've been saving since Oct 2019 to completely overhaul my gear, which is currently APS-C camera and lenses. I have $5700 thus far put aside for what was to be an R6 and an RP, with some lenses. But the R6 overheating issue is a no go for me. I shoot multiple types of scenarios, weddings, interviews, product shots and YouTuber content. One of them being makeup artist who do tutorials, they can't pause while they are working on a face because a camera is overheating.


No camera will ever be everything you want it to be, and bodies get old very quickly. 99% of the cameras are good enough for 99% of the tasks.
For example: for the described use cases, 1080 is likely fine for the long shoots (especially interview); shoot native 4K for the "special shoots". 10bit 422 files will be -by far- better than anything APS-C can give you.
Z6 is fine too, so is A7iii, ... but neither are good video cameras!
If you need a great 4K+ video camera, there is apparently coming something from Canon, likely a C100 version but we are likely talking higher price points (as video usually is).
If you are just starting out: get lights/lenses - the body is the least important component.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 28, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> What a brilliant idea! To put a fan in front of the microphone! This tool has to be for photographers!


Yup. 34DB noise level reported. Twice as loud as whisper. However. think of sticking your face against an EVF while having a powerful cooling fan spinning some millimetres away from your nose. And while you are running and gunning.
And if you are a long hair type.... think of hairs stuck in their... spinning on.... ouchhh !


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 28, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No, it's like having a Lambo/Bugatti/Ferrari/Koenigsegg that after driving at top speed for 1/4 an hour you have to stop and refuel. A Veyron Sport will empty it's 27 gallon tank in 12 minutes at top speed.


And and ... under USD$4000. 

disclaimer : in some jurisdictions Only.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 28, 2020)

peters said:


> People here forget something: This adapter can not simply be build and used on the R5. It can ONLY work if the Mount on the R5 would be connected with a heatpipe to the sensor, which is likely not the case. Otherwise it would have close to no effect
> If it would work, I would be absolutely fine with this solution though


Build the adaptor from a nice heat conducting alloy. I.e. magnesium with fins to increase heat exchanger surface. Lens mount is bolted to magnesium alloy camera body. So is a good heat conductor. This is very easy to engineer. The question is: would Canon even bother at this stage? I recon they will offer a reduced bandwidth codecs that will also lower the write speed and heat emission level


----------



## Vilacom (Jul 28, 2020)

As a wedding videographer that exclusively shoots at noon in the Sahara and weddings on erupting volcanoes who's clients rightfully expect a single five hour take of their entire wedding and reception this camera is a joke and an insult by canon. How dare they have the audacity to release exactly what they said they would and not trivially replace cutting edge cinema cameras that cost $30,000 minimum and require a crew to run with a $4000 handheld mirrorless. This is a sign that Canon despises their customers and is on the verge of going out of business. Good Riddance!


----------



## TomR (Jul 28, 2020)

mppix said:


> Video cards usually only do 10bit 420 and 444
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm not the only one who can't process this footage with a 10k+ setup


----------



## Mike9129 (Jul 28, 2020)

Its an aweful pity they didnt put some kind of heatsink directly on the bottom of the camera so you could buy a version of the battery grip that would act as an expanded cooler for the camera. That way youd have the option of having the handy sized camera for most things and if you needed it for serious video work that required repeated takes and longer record times, you could slap on the "battery grip cooler" to keep it running nicely, or for a good spell longer at the least.

Also, while I agree that there are video cameras in their lineup for serious video work, I think the 5k barrier to entry for this camera was protection enough for their line of cine cameras that they didnt need to be specifically awkward about things for the R5/R6.

After all, if they can sell r5's more easily than c100's then I'd imagine that theyd be happy enough to keep that cash dollar coming


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 28, 2020)

TomR said:


> Yeah I'm not the only one who can't process this footage with a 10k+ setup



He didn't take the time to show how long it would take to convert to ProRes(RAW) and then work with that. Though the R5 should really have something like that out the box or at least let you ship it back to Canon for a paid update. Though in a few years when this camera is mid cycle I expect you'll be able to edit this stuff even on a phone.


----------



## TomR (Jul 28, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> He didn't take the time to show how long it would take to convert to ProRes(RAW) and then work with that. Though the R5 should really have something like that out the box or at least let you ship it back to Canon for a paid update. Though in a few years when this camera is mid cycle I expect you'll be able to edit this stuff even on a phone.



Yeah would have been nice to have prores or braw with this camera


----------



## vignes (Jul 28, 2020)

stupid solution:
looks like a patch job. if you know and accept there is heating issue... this is a good time to fix it. delay the release, fix the issue.
further more what do we do with RF lens. also, would you put an adaptor with vents in between lens and body... wouldn't dust gets circulated inside
... stupid.
Canon listen to spec sheet warriors and produced a camera for them i.e. good on papers. what about us, long term users.


----------



## ISO64 (Jul 28, 2020)

Does the power for cooling adapter come off additional, newly introduced, pins on camera/adapter interface? If there are additional power pins on top standard ones... then Canon planned this long time ago.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 28, 2020)

TomR said:


> Yeah I'm not the only one who can't process this footage with a 10k+ setup



Tbh almost useless review. Fascinating prices on hardware tell us *nothing*. What he should've emphasised was the actual h/w specs: CPU type, frequency, RAM, the type of video card, memory on video card etc. Some of the specs are scattered through the video but I didn't gather the full picture. There was a glimpse of 16Gb RAM which clearly isn't enough. If he spends 10k on a h/w setup but only gets 16Gb of RAM for heavy video processing, he's clearly not qualified to do such reviews.


----------



## Twinix (Jul 28, 2020)

Max C said:


> Everything is relative, I am not a Canon guy or Sony guy or Nikon guy, I simply a guy looking for the tools do my job.


Do you have or going to have multiple Nikons then, or are you using them with a Cinema-camera? Colormatching in post? What about audio?


----------



## Sean C (Jul 28, 2020)

Mike9129 said:


> Its an aweful pity they didnt put some kind of heatsink directly on the bottom of the camera so you could buy a version of the battery grip that would act as an expanded cooler for the camera.


A heat pipe from the sensor area to the base of the camera, with the base shaped to be a good thermal transfer area. That'd be cheap and light. Then you'd have the internal portion of a laptop cooling system. Then attach your video frame with a thermal pad in between and the frame becomes a heat sink and could even be designed to do that better (and/or with its own heat pipe). L-brackets would wind up providing a bit of cooling as well.
That depends on there being a way to get effective heat transfer to the sensor despite IBIS though.


----------



## Canfan (Jul 28, 2020)

freejay said:


> OT: In Germany the R5 manual is online:
> 
> 
> https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/1/0300039671/01/EOS_R5_Advanced_User_Guide_v1_DE.pdf


I’m here looking at the German manual and I don’t understand a word in German....smh.
Desperate times...ha!


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Jul 28, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Sneaky Canon had this in their sights all the time , I wonder how well it sorts the overheating issues , this could change everything . What fabulous marketing Canon , release a camera , the next day release a statement it over heats which gets everyone talking about it , including the Sony Fan boys running it down , and then hit them with this , hahahahah brilliant .



This is not brilliant. This is a slap in the face. If an adapter like this actually works without any loss in quality and allows for consistent workflow with any resolution then it should've been included with the purchase of the camera, R5 at least. The fact that this was patented months ago yet Canon marketed this camera as an 8K/4K beast is dishonest marketing. This is a great stills camera that should've never been marketed any other way. I don't care if you're a pro or an enthusiast, this overheating issue is not a joke and I'm tired of all excuses people are making for Canon's dishonest marketing.


----------



## mppix (Jul 28, 2020)

TomR said:


> Yeah I'm not the only one who can't process this footage with a 10k+ setup



15k MAC with 16GB RAM, u kidding? I'm surprised they would even sell such a config.

Anyway, I can do 4K h265 422 on a modestly aged 8 thread processor reasonably well. However, the 2xTitan GPU's don't do 422 so prefer to transcode to 420 or 444.
You don't need a supercomputer to manage these files but you cannot be stupid either..


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 28, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> This is not brilliant. This is a slap in the face. If an adapter like this actually works without any loss in quality and allows for consistent workflow with any resolution then it should've been included with the purchase of the camera, R5 at least. The fact that this was patented months ago yet Canon marketed this camera as an 8K/4K beast is dishonest marketing. This is a great stills camera that should've never been marketed any other way. I don't care if you're a pro or an enthusiast, this overheating issue is not a joke and I'm tired of all excuses people are making for Canon's dishonest marketing.


Sony have done the same thing the A7S iii has overheating issues as well


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jul 28, 2020)

vignes said:


> stupid solution:
> looks like a patch job. if you know and accept there is heating issue... this is a good time to fix it. delay the release, fix the issue.
> further more what do we do with RF lens. also, would you put an adaptor with vents in between lens and body... wouldn't dust gets circulated inside
> ... stupid.
> Canon listen to spec sheet warriors and produced a camera for them i.e. good on papers. what about us, long term users.



Delay release??? Screw that this very well could be the best wildlife/sports/action cameras ever built to this point.

We could have made the thing water cooled with all the tears I’ve been reading about in the last week.

Who the heck knew there were so many wannabe Steven Spielbergs running loose expecting cinema camera performance from a $3,800 still camera???

The thing shoots frickin 8K and can track eyeballs in the back of a flying birds head ! So what it if can’t shoot a remake of Gone with the wind in a single take gimme a break!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 28, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Delay release??? Screw that this very well could be the best wildlife/sports/action cameras ever built to this point.
> 
> We could have made the thing water cooled with all the tears I’ve been reading about in the last week.
> 
> ...



I suspect many of the complainers are on the Sony payroll. Especially on YouTube.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I suspect many of the complainers are on the Sony payroll. Especially on YouTube.


I think it is more to do with the fact that amongst the few not after clickbait the Sony, which seems to be a great upgrade (more like a Canon incremental but solid update) fits YouTube posters use case much better than the R5 does. It is very video centric at the expense of stills, the Canon is at 180º to that. If you look at the comparable highest quality video clips the Canon blows the Sony out of the water on detail and clarity because of the downsampling options, but that doesn't work if you want reliable, quality 4k video over 20mins, which is what YouTubers need.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Jul 28, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Sony have done the same thing the A7S iii has overheating issues as well


Come on now... You have to admit Canon's marketing was dirty. Also, cite your source. I've seen one case for Sony A7S3 overheating at 4k60 after 23 minutes in Florida sun from Dan Watson. In normal environments A7S3 should not overheat at 4k 24/30 and should allow for hour long 4k60where as Canon, unless using lower than Sony 4K quality LQ4K, will overheat ~25-30 minutes.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 28, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> Come on now... You have to admit Canon's marketing was dirty. Also, cite your source. I've seen one case for Sony A7S3 overheating at 4k60 after 23 minutes in Florida sun from Dan Watson. In normal environments A7S3 should not overheat at 4k 24/30 and should allow for hour long 4k60where as Canon, unless using lower than Sony 4K quality LQ4K, will overheat ~25-30 minutes.




















Sony a7S III: Ignore the Hype


Sony wants your money, but fails to deliver on specs and tech, pulling old marketing tricks with its long-awaited, disappointing #a7SIII. Here's 8 reasons why, then 1 little compliment.




www.focuspulling.com


----------



## TomR (Jul 28, 2020)

mppix said:


> 15k MAC with 16GB RAM, u kidding? I'm surprised they would even sell such a config.
> 
> Anyway, I can do 4K h265 422 on a modestly aged 8 thread processor reasonably well. However, the 2xTitan GPU's don't do 422 so prefer to transcode to 420 or 444.
> You don't need a supercomputer to manage these files but you cannot be stupid either..


16gb video ram-


----------



## mppix (Jul 29, 2020)

TomR said:


> 16gb video ram-


 video cards usually dont decode/encode h265 422


----------



## monsieurgaudy (Jul 29, 2020)

Am i the only that don't want to have to add an adapter to make a camera to work ? This is not sense.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Jul 29, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Sony a7S III: Ignore the Hype
> 
> 
> Sony wants your money, but fails to deliver on specs and tech, pulling old marketing tricks with its long-awaited, disappointing #a7SIII. Here's 8 reasons why, then 1 little compliment.
> ...


You ignored the nasty canon marketing again lol. Your first was my first source. HOWEVER, Three Blind Men and An Elephant Productions' video is a new source to me (hard to watch but I did at 2x speed). This is concerning. ~23 minutes of 4k24 long gop causing the camera to overheat in summer weather. Interesting that setting the A7s3 by an air conditioner helped it cool down fast for faster return use. I expect this is from the passive cooling and I'd expect faster return time than the R5, but this is not something I want to fool with and I agree with the video. A73 overheated in 4k at about 30 minutes too. I was hoping they fixed it. Still not sure of the best path forward so I will keep my r5 preorder and hope for the best. Thanks for the new source. I am sure we will get many others claiming the same issue soon enough.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

If I understand this right (dealing with extremely limited bandwidth so can't watch the video), a 12 MP video-centric camera allegedly designed with heat mitigation in mind is overheating in roughly the same amount of time (slightly faster, in fact), than a 45 MP camera does in a mode the 12 MP camera cannot even support because of its resolution?

Yet this is supposed to be an awesome answer to Canon's overheating issues? To the point where someone can say Sony defecated down Canon's throat?

If my interpretation is correct, it seems to me it's Sony doing an absolutely crappy job of engineering, even compared to the (supposedly) abysmal Canon.

What am I missing here?


----------



## Pape (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder if we can know if canon heating is even true problem ? They may just be responsible camera maker and put heating limit lower to protect sensor.
And sony wont care if their sensor getting toasted. I dont trust sony as much as canon


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If I understand this right (dealing with extremely limited bandwidth so can't watch the video), a 12 MP video-centric camera allegedly designed with heat mitigation in mind is overheating in roughly the same amount of time (slightly faster, in fact), than a 45 MP camera does in a mode the 12 MP camera cannot even support because of its resolution?
> 
> Yet this is supposed to be an awesome answer to Canon's overheating issues? To the point where someone can say Sony defecated down Canon's throat?
> 
> ...


Watch some more videos. It overheats in hot summer weather after about 23 minutes and in virtually every other scenario can run indefinitely. Neither camera is a video shooters answer in 2020. I expected more reliability.


----------



## Bahrd (Jul 29, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Yes, if switched off permanently. /s


Surprisingly, in a view of these revelations from the R5's manual, using IBIS in a "hand fan" mode or parking it in order to transfer heat from the sensor to the outer shell have both make sense! Moreover, if a lens is IS-equipped then, in principle, both can still be used during shooting.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 29, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> You ignored the nasty canon marketing again lol. Your first was my first source. HOWEVER, Three Blind Men and An Elephant Productions' video is a new source to me (hard to watch but I did at 2x speed). This is concerning. ~23 minutes of 4k24 long gop causing the camera to overheat in summer weather. Interesting that setting the A7s3 by an air conditioner helped it cool down fast for faster return use. I expect this is from the passive cooling and I'd expect faster return time than the R5, but this is not something I want to fool with and I agree with the video. A73 overheated in 4k at about 30 minutes too. I was hoping they fixed it. Still not sure of the best path forward so I will keep my r5 preorder and hope for the best. Thanks for the new source. I am sure we will get many others claiming the same issue soon enough.


I will keep my R5 also , well at least when its delivered .


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 30, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Obvious sarcasm is obvious. LOL!
> 
> For 79.99 Canon will just swap out your doorstop R5 for a new C300 MkX with 16K 240 fps liquid helium cooled camera that chews through 8 terabytes of data in 10 seconds. The vbloggers, influencers, and Sony fanboys will still not be happy, and Sony Northrup will still give it a bad review though.



Of course they wouldn't be happy. It should be coffee cooled, with a special siphon that adds sugar & cream, with at least as many presets as there are crew members in a movie production crew.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 30, 2020)

mpmark said:


> wrong! they designed it as a STILLS camera, you are shopping in the photography section, not the cinima section. that's what it still is, a photo camera, go get yourself a proper C300 and pay the premium and stop encrouching your wants on the STILLS people.



The C300 doesn't have 8K.

I wouldn't rule out Canon testing the 8K sensor in the R5 prior to using it in a cinema camera.


----------



## mpmark (Jul 31, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> The C300 doesn't have 8K.
> 
> I wouldn't rule out Canon testing the 8K sensor in the R5 prior to using it in a cinema camera.



8K doesnt make a stills camera better the a didicated cinema camera. People are just way to fixated on a bloated data format its unbelievable.


----------

